# 2 new species...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Cryptocoryne noritoi

Cryptocoryne zaidiana

Enjoy it.

Merry Christmas and happy new year!!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Xema, very cool. Thank you for sharing. I have to ask....do you have all the crypts from _albida_ to _zaidiana? 
_


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

The first one C. noritoi is awesome !


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

dennis said:


> Xema, very cool. Thank you for sharing. I have to ask....do you have all the crypts from _albida_ to _zaidiana?
> _


Hehehe, i haven´t it, oly sharing the info published in the Bastmeijer Page

Merry cristmas and happy new year!!!


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

dennis said:


> Xema, very cool. Thank you for sharing. I have to ask....do you have all the crypts from _albida_ to _zaidiana?
> _


 Psst Dennis, _affinis_ to _zukalii_...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

DaFishMan said:


> The first one C. noritoi is awesome !


Yup, I like the spathe, too. In all other respects it seems to be very close to moehlmannii and pontederiifolia - it will certainly make a good aquarium plant but I guess the foliage will be as difficult to tell apart as the other 2. I should give submersed culture a try though and will post a pic once the runner develops.

OTOH, zaidiana is certainly the way more exciting discovery - one of the most distinct crypt species described during the last 10 years or so! Any experiences with submersed culture?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Psst Dennis, _affinis_ to _zukalii_...


Hey, cut me some slack. I'm a Science major not an English major! Geesh


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

dennis said:


> Hey, cut me some slack. I'm a Science major not an English major! Geesh


At my alma mater if I remember correctly, and in my College to boot. Forgive this alumnus for the intrusion.:hail:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Great discoveries, especially the zaidiana. kinda reminds me of a dwarf Hosta.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Kai Witte said:


> I should give submersed culture a try though and will post a pic once the runner develops.


Ok, I finally got around to plant 4 small noritoi cuttings and plan to "drown" half of them once they got established a bit. :bathbaby:


----------

